# Rejuvenating some dried out product?



## Bigpikle

I have a few small pots that are rather old  and have dried out too much to use. They've cracked and/or broken up in the pots. It looks like the solvents in them have essentially evaporated.

Is there a solvent I can get in very small quantities that would rejuvenate these or am I wasting my time here? The wax is still slightly soft and you can leave marks with a finger nail etc, but its a little too hard to get on a pad really.

Ideas appreciated - but only if its a cheap solution as even the small amount of Vintage probably doesnt warrant splashing out!

Thanks


----------



## steelghost

Sounds like you probably want some Phase solvent, annoyingly Car Chem had an offer on this yesterday but it's expired today  Auto Glanz also sell a similar thing (very probably the same thing with a different name).

Was thinking you could combine all the left over bits, melt them down, add a little solvent and you might well end up with something useable!


----------



## Bigpikle

thanks - will check it out. I probably only have about the equivalent of a sample pot sized bit of wax so also need something available in a small quantity - about a thimble full !!!!


----------



## Simo87

The bits from car chem said adding anything else from to the mix is likely to mess the wax up... best to melt and re pour it according to them 

Simmo, 


Tapatalk!


----------



## steelghost

The problem is the wax is essentially semi-cured - melting it and re-pouring it won't help since if anything it will flash off some more of whatever solvent / plasticiser remains. I think the issue is likely to be getting hold of a sufficiently small quantity to make it worth bothering.


----------



## Bigpikle

yep - doesnt seem worthwhile frankly - even the small of remaining Vintage doesnt warrant it.


----------



## Simo87

I'm not even gonna say I understand what's involved, just relaying the message the guys passed yesterday. Adding phase solvent will alter the wax to the unknown. And they didn't recommend it. It's aimed at guys home brewing their own waxes.

Simmo, 


Tapatalk!


----------



## steelghost

If the waxes are basically knackered then (cost aside) I don't see much to lose by trying it.


----------



## Bigpikle

bit more for the bin then.... down to the last 25 LSPs now then


----------



## steelghost

Bigpikle said:


> down to the last 25 LSPs now then


:lol:


----------



## cargainz

If you've got a hand me down wax from grandpa then best bin it lol.


----------



## Bigpikle

not sure I'd describe my Zym Vintage & Royale in quite that way but.....


----------



## Caped Crusader

Sorry to hijack your thread, but I'm in similar predicament. I've got a large tub of Swissvax Best of Show which, due to a known manufacturing fault with the pot, has dried up a bit making it difficult to use.

I am looking to add something to it to make it easy to apply again. Of course Swissvax say it could alter the performance of the product. I'm prepared to take the chance though! The pot is circa five years old.

Anyone any ideas as to what I should use to get it soft again and how it should be added and mixed?

TIA


----------

